# Γιαούρτι και κοπιράιτ



## Costas (Jul 15, 2010)

Από τη γαλλική Liberation


----------



## nickel (Jul 15, 2010)

Έκανε την τύχη του ο Μήτσος Μηνάς!

http://www.greektube.org/content/view/105966/2/


----------



## Costas (Jul 15, 2010)

Τούρκεψε για 160.000 ευρώ. "Πες μου την τιμή σου", που λένε. Πάνε κι οι παλάσκες, πάει κι η φουστανέλα.


----------

